# 1986.5 SE-V6 High Idles



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

First off I wanted to say great forum, I have been wandering around here for a while finding out stuff about these trucks. 

My truck is a 1986.5 SE-V6 5 speed with every option that I think they had back then. I bought this truck a little while ago, but didn't notice the idle when I bought it because I think it was already warmed up. The truck starts and idles at around 2000 RPM's (which I think is high). It will do this for a while, and when you put it in gear the revs will drop, but you can feel it pulling the truck along when you let off the gas. I haven't left it sitting there just high idling long enough to see how long it stays like this, but I know it has been longer than 5 minutes. Once I have had it out on the road for a while the idle will drop back down to about 800 as normal. Is there a high idle adjustment, or is there something else that it might be? I am mechanically inclined, but don't have a manual for this truck yet. (Take that to mean that I have tools and don't mind working on stuff, but I am not close to being a mechanic.)

Second question: I have started hearing a whining noise when the clutch pedal is pressed down and I am now wondering what that is too. I hope I didn't buy a lemon, because I was told the clutch was replaced just recently. 

Third question: I know the box under passenger seat is the diagnostics unit, but what is the box under the drivers seat? I have heard it is another amp for the radio, but haven't really looked at it yet. My truck already had one amp below and behind the stereo. Is there really 2 amps on this truck?

I know, I know, lots of questions from a newbie, but Thanks for any help in advance,
Brandon


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Anybody have an answer for this yet, I still have the high idle issue, and I am still not sure what is wrong with it. 
I have found answers for the other 2 questions, but now I have a new one too. 
There is a part on the driver side in the front of the engine bay. It looks to be about the size of a CD, but about 2 inches thick. It has a hose attached on either side of it. This part has rusted and when I rev the engine, what seems to be water comes out of the rusted through portion. What is this part, and could it be effecting the idle?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u should read the codes..

also check for vacumn leaks..

the whinning is prollie the throw aout bearing ..live with it or replace it..

most of us disconnect that gizmo or replace it all together


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> most of us disconnect that gizmo or replace it all together


Is this in response of the weird cd sized water filled gizmo question? What the heck is this thing? I have 2 manuals and neither one of them have this thing in them.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is the aiv which is the air induction valve.

it has a solinoid activatated vacumn switch as well..

it is prollie your vacumn leak ...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

High idle, replace the thermo element (wax kit) its in front of the throttle body, should be a couple of hose's going to it, (its inside the housing)
The whinning is probably a female (spending too much time with the truck and not her) J/K... Sounds like the throw-out bearing, either turn up the radio or replace it, if you replace it, might as well replace the clutch while your there... and maybe the rear main (seal).
Tha amp for the radio is under the dash, (on top of the hump) behind the heater duct.
The black box under the drivers seat is the ASCD controller (cruise control)
Hope that helps a little....


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Cruise, I wouldn't have thought of that.

Who makes the better shop manual for these truck Chilton or Haynes?
Or who makes the more user friendly shop manual?
I have the official Nissan do-it-right maintenance, tune-up & repair manual, but it is basic maintenance well defined, but doesn't go in depth. 
I also have the Chilton's Truck and Van Repair Manual 1982-1988, but it is basic also and doesn't go in depth either. That sucker covers every US Canadian and Import Pickups, 
Vans, RV's and 4 wheel drive through 1 ton Models. It is about 4 inches thick.
Neither one of these show the Air Induction Valve or the thermo element.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my haynes shows it in "emissions and controls", section..


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I pulled the totally rusted Air Induction Valve off and found out the little vacuum hose that was attached to it was solidly blocked, and the other part that it was connected to was also totally blocked. What is the part that is attached to the Air Induction Valve by lets say a 4 inch long small vacuum hose? The part also has 2 other vacuum hoses attached to it. The other end is attached to a wiring connector. I just don't know what that piece is.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is the control solinoid that is activated by the ecm..

i probably have an aiv i could sell you .

but just try disconnecting everything involved with it and block off the vacumn and see if it helps your idle..


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

*Back to the original problem*

Well I found the AIV and the solenoid and all the other parts that I needed at a Pick&Pull junkyard. Replaced those parts, but it still has the high idle though, at about 2000 rpms. The codes it gives are (13 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor) and (31 ECM). Is the 13 code for the thermostat or some other kind of electronic sensor? 

My truck is a 1986.5 SE-V6 5 speed with every option that I think they had back then, just to keep everyone from having to scroll back up and figure out what truck I have.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

high idle = wax kit (thermo element) it runs about $65
If the idle comes back down after its warmed up, change the above!


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks man, will probably be trying to put that in this weekend. I didn't think it would be the thermostat, but was wondering which sensor it could be.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its NOT the thermostat, its a thermo element, located on the throttle body,
it's going to come in a spring loaded contraption (it keeps it compressed) so when you first see it you might say wtf??


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, guess I should have explained that better. I knew you meant it wasn't the thermostat. I was kind of explaining that I knew that your explanation made more sense after I thought about it. Just didn't come across right.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I just didnt want you mis-lead... did you get it fixed??


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

No, I work oddball shifts, so today was when I was going to start working on it. When I went to Autozone to try to get the part, none of the guys had any ideas of what I was talking about. Is there a part # or anything you can help me with? I don't see that part # in my books or anything. I am not sure what it is supposed to be called. The guy at the store kept telling me it was the idle air control valve, but the picture didn't look like what I was expecting.


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Right after that last post I did a search for the part and found one of your posts from a while ago. 

try about $65
Nissan part #16391-12G00 it comes in a spring loaded packaging that looks intimidating, at least thats what I thought when I had to change mine

So tomorrow, I will be checking this out at the parts stores and if that doesn't work I will be headed to a Nissan dealership. I will let you know how things go.


----------



## Hardbodyblue86 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the same truck you have. Hardbody v6 5sp king cap power everything etc. 

Mine had a high idle problem and I fixed it with a very simple screw adjustment. 









You'll have to remove the air cleaner and expose just the carv portion and you should be able to identify what's going on in the pictures. On my pickup the "roller" was nowhere near position "A" once i got it set my truck never takes off without me giving it throttle. I eat less fuel when warming up too cause it drops to normal idle after a minute or two instead of 8 or 10.


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Well since I like to save money more than the next guy, I chose to check the idle first. Well after it was warm, I realized it needed to be adjusted. So I adjusted the idle, but while I was waiting for the truck to cool down, the kids came home from school and I never got to go back and check the truck out. So I will let you know how it checks out tomorrow.


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

*On to the next part*

I adjusted the roller and it still is high idling, so on to the next part, the thermo element. 

Speedo, do you know where you ordered that thermo element for $65 from?
Dealer here is telling me $95, so I am going to look around to see if I can get it on the internet somewhere for cheaper. 

Well, before I posted that, I found this on 2 different sites, but neither description sounds right for my 86 D21 Pickup SE-V6 3.0. 

Nissan Auto Parts, Car Accessories, Genuine Nissan Parts, Online Shopping, My Nissan Parts
www.nissandiscountparts.com

1639112G00 $84.90 $0.00 $63.68 
Fuel system - Fuel induction - Fuel injection - Thermal switch 
Thermal switch, xterra, 2.4l 2000 - 2004

1639112G00 $84.90 $0.00 $63.68 
Fuel system - Fuel induction - Fuel injection - Thermal switch 
Thermal switch, frontier, 2.4l 1998 - 2004

MSRP on both sites is around the $84.90, and they both sell it around the $65 mark. Better than local dealer, just not sure if it is the right part or not.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ that is the correct Nissan part number (16391-12G00)


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

OK I ordered the part and it came today, but how in the hell do you get it out of the contraption it is in? That thing is impressive. I am guessing compressing that spring has something to do with getting it out of there. My directions say something about it has to be installed 10 seconds after the old one has been removed. So I guess I am at a loss, and I don't want to screw this one up. 

My instructions came in Japanese, with some english instructions that really don't make any sense.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

lol, looks intimidating doesnt it, the spring just keeps it compressed, get the old one out first, then slip the new one out of its packaging and into its new home before it expands....


----------



## USMCUSAFbiker (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, got it put in today, and got the idle set to 700 rpm's. So the test will be tomorrow. It was pretty warm today, so we will see how it goes tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the help guys, especially Speedo :cheers: , and zanegrey :cheers:


----------

